# Pregnancy Test Accuracy?



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 20, 2009)

Right then, I know most home testing kits claim to be effective as soon as 'the day of your missed period' but in truth is that actually a false claim?
A friend (well ex-friend) of mine was around 4/5 weeks pregnant before her test showed a positive and the three or so she tried before that were all negative.
I've heard other, similar, stories like this too, that home tests give a false negative up until around about four weeks.
I'm around four weeks late now going by my own summary of my average cycle.
When do you think is a good time to test? 
At what point will it definitely show up?
I know the other option is to have a blood test at the doctors... but, to be honest, I was hoping to avoid that if I could as I don't react well to needles.

Oh, and to clear up the issue before the replies come in... I want to be pregnant, I've been trying with my boyfriend for a while and I am BEYOND excited at the prospect!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 20, 2009)

I think it should def. show up by now if you are.... fingers crossed for you


----------



## Aprill (Jul 20, 2009)

Pregnancy tests are 99.9% accurate, but there is that .01% and it is real.

Pregnancy tests are looking for HcG, and for the most part, it should be there but considering the fact that you estimate to be aboutt 4 weeks, please take the test early in the morning, the first urination of the morning, tinkle a little, to flush overnight toxins. stop, then urinate on the stick


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 20, 2009)

By 5 weeks pregnant, you will definitely have enough of the hormone to show a faint line on the pregnancy test. No matter how faint it is, you are, in fact, pregnant! I tested a day after my supposed period and I had the faintest of lines...you almost couldn't see it and I was already 5 weeks pregnant. I think I must have tested 40 times before that and I'm not even joking. I started feeling hunger pangs right away--I mean, within the first few days of conception---so that was my big DUH moment. Keep trying and good luck!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:
How accurate are home pregnancy tests? Home pregnancy tests (HPTs) can be quite accurate. But the accuracy depends on:

How you use them — Be sure to check the expiration date and follow the instructions. Wait ten minutes after taking the test to check the results window. Research suggests that waiting 10 minutes will give the most accurate result.

When you use them — The amount of hCG or pregnancy hormone in your urine increases with time. So, the earlier after a missed period you take the test, the harder it is to spot the hCG. Many HPTs claim to be 99 percent accurate on the first day of your missed period. But research suggests that most HPTs do not always detect the low levels of hCG usually present this early in pregnancy. And when they do, the results are often very faint. Most HPTs can accurately detect pregnancy one week after a missed period. Also, testing your urine first thing in the morning may boost the accuracy.

Who uses them — Each woman ovulates at a different time in her menstrual cycle. Plus, the fertilized egg can implant in a woman’s uterus at different times. hCG only is produced once implantation occurs. In up to 10 percent of women, implantation does not occur until after the first day of a missed period. So, HPTs will be accurate as soon as one day after a missed period for some women but not for others.

The brand of test — Some HPTs are more sensitive than others. So, some tests are better than others at spotting hCG early on.

Quote:
My home pregnancy test says that I am not pregnant. Might I still be pregnant?Yes. So, most home pregnancy tests (HPTs) suggest women take the test again in a few days or a week if the result is negative.

Each woman ovulates at a different time in her menstrual cycle. Plus, the fertilized egg can implant in a woman’s uterus at different times. So, the accuracy of HPT results varies from woman to woman. Other things can also affect the accuracy. Sometimes women get false negative results when they test too early in the pregnancy. This means that the test says you are not pregnant when you are. Other times, problems with the pregnancy can affect the amount of hCG in the urine.

If your HPT is negative, test yourself again in a few days or one week. If you keep getting a negative result but think you are pregnant, talk with your doctor right away.

Source
My first period after the implantation only lasted a day and a half, not my normal 5 day period. I took a test but it was negative. Of course this technically wasn't my first missed period. Next month I noticed I was maybe two days late and had eaten a an italian BMT from Subway. All the meat hurt my stomach bad so I decided to take a test for the heck of it and sure enough I was pregnant.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'll be doing a test over the weekend as I haven't had time to get another one yet and probably won't until Friday! Excited!

I've been getting nausea for the last few weeks now too, I've not been sick but at around the same time each day I feel quite ill for about an hour or so. I've also noticed some changes of a more intimate nature (why if we're talking about peeing of sticks is this hard to say!?) that wouldn't make me suspicious if it weren't for the fact they're not the usual way by body works. Did any of you notice any changes 'down there' when you first fell pregnant?

I'm fairly certain I am, I just have this feeling. But I'm trying not to get too hung up on that until I have proof in my hand because if it turns out to be a false alarm I will be utterly devastated!

=[

*fingers crossed*


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooohh how exciting! I think the girls have given great advice. Just wanted to wish you luck as I have no advice to add


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 22, 2009)

The only thing I felt "down there" was increased sensitivity. All I wanted to do was DO IT!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol I agree. Another signed that confirmed it was my veins on my chest. All of sudden they were so much more visible and it grossed me out. I was kinda nauseous and my sense of smell heightened making some foods utterly impossible to even look at. And I got slept more too.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Jul 22, 2009)

I used the 5 days early tests and began testing four days early. i didn't think a line appeared on the first one the first morning, but after leaving it for five hours, the faintest line appeared, way off center. the next morning i had another faint line. it wasn't until the actual missed period passed that I started getting really solid lines. I did five tests in all and really didn't think that i was pg this time since i had no implantation cramps. i'd miscarried around 7 weeks before all of this and had felt implantation cramps then but nothing this time and no nausea until about 7 weeks this time, at which point i had a threatened miscarriage but everything turned out alright and now i'm 24 weeks in.

summary: pg tests don't give false positives and are really accurate. i love first response ones.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 22, 2009)

Those early tests detected my pregnancy before I missed my period. Good luck!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ADSCOSMETICS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The only thing I felt "down there" was increased sensitivity. All I wanted to do was DO IT! Haha I've had that so far!

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I agree. Another signed that confirmed it was my veins on my chest. All of sudden they were so much more visible and it grossed me out. I was kinda nauseous and my sense of smell heightened making some foods utterly impossible to even look at. And I got slept more too. I haven't had pronounced veins on my chest but the ones along my tum and hipline seem to have gotten slightly more prominent. I'm a bit tired more often too.. so far so good! =]

Originally Posted by *BeachBarbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used the 5 days early tests and began testing four days early. i didn't think a line appeared on the first one the first morning, but after leaving it for five hours, the faintest line appeared, way off center. the next morning i had another faint line. it wasn't until the actual missed period passed that I started getting really solid lines. I did five tests in all and really didn't think that i was pg this time since i had no implantation cramps. i'd miscarried around 7 weeks before all of this and had felt implantation cramps then but nothing this time and no nausea until about 7 weeks this time, at which point i had a threatened miscarriage but everything turned out alright and now i'm 24 weeks in.
summary: pg tests don't give false positives and are really accurate. i love first response ones.

That's something to ponder, I may go with a first response one then if they're so accurate.
Thanks everyone! I'm so excited!

and so is my bf

=]




&lt;---- best smiley ever perhaps?


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 26, 2009)

I tried all the different pregnancy tests, even generic ones, but once I used the First Response ones, they proved to be way more accurate than the other brands. Good luck


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2009)

The first response ones were the one that gave me the positive sign the quickest.


----------



## Roxie (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmm, well the test came out negative but still no sign of my period. I've been getting a cramping feeling but not the same as when I'm due.

I think I might just have to find out from my doctor via a blood test.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 28, 2009)

The most obvious sign is just the missed period despite what the test reads. Just set up an appointment as a missed period could be a sign of other issues that may just coincide with you trying to get pregnant. Plus, the sooner you get it confirmed the earlier you can start preparing



.


----------



## ayushkapoor (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pregnancy test *Accuracy is 100% my wife check pregency 3 to 4 times and all time comes trure so i think that.


----------

